# Chelsea Vs Valencia CF 3:45AM GMT+8



## iwantobet (Dec 6, 2011)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE: Chelsea Vs Valencia CF 3:45AM GMT+8*

Chelsea has played 7 English Premier League matches this season on Stamford Bridge. On home ground Chelsea has won 5, drawn 0 and lost 2 matches. This ranks the Blues 6th in home team performance in the English Premier League.
Valencia CF has played 6 Spain Primera Division matches this season away from home. On away ground Valencia CF has won 4, drawn 1 and lost 1 matches. This ranks the Los Ches 2nd in away team performance in the Spain Primera Division.

Chelsea home performance in league points, Chelsea’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the bottom 6 with an average of 3 points per game.
Valencia CF away performance in league points, Valencia CF’s performance is greatest when looking at opponents in the bottom 6 with an average of 2.5 points per game. -wosb.com

*1x2 odds offered 12 BET

Chelsea : 1.67
Valencia CF : 5.00
Draw : 3.69*


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 4, 2012)

Are You kidding Valencia doesn't even stand a chance Chealsea if a for sure thing


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 4, 2012)

Chelsea are not barca, so yes Valencia has a chance.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 5, 2012)

This game will be closer than people think but its still gonna be a Chelsea win..


----------

